# Gartensofa selber bauen oder kaufen?



## Vogel (14. Sep. 2020)

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Ich träume schon länger davon, ein Gartensofa in meinem Garten aufzustellen, von wo aus ich dem bunten Treiben in meinem Garten entspannt zusehen kann  

Allerdings habe ich mich gefragt, was wohl kostengünstiger ist: Selber bauen oder lieber neu kaufen? Was meint ihr? Hat hier vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Thema?

Danke vorab für eure Meinungen!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Knarf1969 (14. Sep. 2020)

Hallo
Na das ist ja mal eine Frage! Das kommt doch ganz darauf an, was du möchtest. Wenn dir ein paar Paletten mit einem Polster drauf reichen, dann ist das ja schnell mal selber gemacht. Wobei die Polster dann das teuerste sind. Wenn du eine elegante Garten Lounge möchtest, dann ist das natürlich eine Frage deineR Handwerkskunst. Jetzt ist doch die Jahreszeit, wo Gartenmöbel im sale sind.
Vielleicht findest du da ja was
Liebe Grüße
Frank


----------



## samorai (14. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Vogel!
Definiere mal "Gartensofa" näher.

Ich habe mal vor ein paar Jahren unsere "Liebesbank" restauriert.
So hieß sie schon immer und hat eigentlich nichts mit der Liebe zu tun. 
  

Manche Baenke um 1900 mit einem Stahlaufbau sind sogar mit einer Federung versehen.

Ich habe Lärche Bretter verwendet und habe sie mit Teak Oel behandelt. Heute wuerde ich sie lieber mit Farbe streichen. 
Hier und da habe ich eine Oberfraese verwendet.  
Das war mal ne Winterarbeit, ich kann nicht den ganzen Winter vor den Daemlichen TV sitzen, das macht mich kyrre.


----------



## jolantha (15. Sep. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Heute wuerde ich sie lieber mit Farbe streichen.


Kannste doch immer noch. 
Ich habe für mich die hier entdeckt Wetterschutzfarbe 
Da streich ich sogar meine Betonfiguren in weiß mit. 
Deckt phantastisch und blättert nicht ab.


----------



## samorai (15. Sep. 2020)

Cool, danke Jo.


----------



## Lion (15. Sep. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Kannste doch immer noch.



geht das immer noch, obwohl das Holz mit Teak Oel getränkt ist ?


----------



## jolantha (16. Sep. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> geht das immer noch, obwohl das Holz mit Teak Oel getränkt ist ?


Eigentlich schon, wenn das Oel schon älter ist, und gut eingezogen. 
Du könntest es ja mal an einer unauffälligen Stelle prüfen. 
Mein Sohn hat seine mit Holzschutzfarbe, in braun  gestrichene Bank, neu in Blau gestrichen, weil meine Schwiegertochter
das so haben wollte. Hat auch geklappt.


----------



## Vogel (16. Sep. 2020)

Hallo!

Vielen Dank erst mal für die zahlreichen Antworten!

@Knarf1969: Das mit den Paletten und dem Polstzer drauf habe ich auch schon überlegt. Und obwohl ich das auch ganz cool finde, bin ich mir noch unsicher. Ein Bekannter von mir meinte, dass es gar nicht so einfach sei, günstig an stabile und gut erhaltene Paletten zu kommen. Ich werde mich da noch mal selber kundig machen, vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und finde da noch einen Anbieter, der nicht allzu viel dafür möchte.

@samorai: Naja, Gartensofa ist vielleicht ein bisschen missverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich bin da für vieles offen. Ich kann mir auch eine ganz rustikale Bank vorstellen, so wie sie auf deinen Bildern zu sehen ist. Die würde ich dann nur noch mal streichen und mit schönen Polstern versehen, damit es etwas bequemer zum sitzen ist. Eine Gartenbank wie die hier z.B. gefällt mir auch ganz gut. Schlicht, aber trotzdem bequem sollte sie halt sein und nicht zu ausladend, da ich auch nicht so einen riesen Garten habe.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## krallowa (16. Sep. 2020)

Mahlzeit,

ich hab mir mal aus Langeweile so etwas gebaut:
  
Nach der Bearbeitung durch Frau und Tochter:
  
Polster drauf, fertig.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## koile (16. Sep. 2020)

@Vogel ,gute Paletten sind gar nicht schwer zu bekommen, schau mal auf Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## samorai (16. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Ralf!
Zähle 3 Paletten, das ist nicht leicht die mal zu verschieben. 
Tipp : Mach wenigstens 2 Räder unten an, auch du bist vor dem altern nicht bewahrt.


----------



## Tinky (16. Sep. 2020)

Ich habe mir für 20€  das 2. Mal eine Friesenbank von toom gekauft. die gibt es jedes Jahr im Angebot. Mit gutem Holzschutz hat die erste 7 Jahre lang "gehalten".
Das sind - abgesehen von den Kosten für 2 x Anstrich -  ca. € 3 pro Jahr


----------



## jolantha (17. Sep. 2020)

Tinky schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für 20€ das 2. Mal eine Friesenbank


Tinky, hat da denn auch schon mal ein 130 kg Mensch eine Sitzprobe drauf gemacht


----------



## troll20 (17. Sep. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Tinky, hat da denn auch schon mal ein 130 kg Mensch eine Sitzprobe drauf gemacht


Na zum Glück essen die Friesen nur Fisch und der macht nicht dick 
Also passen da locker  zwei mit zusammen 130 Kg drauf


----------



## Vogel (23. Sep. 2020)

@koile: Vielen Dank für den Tipp, ich werde das demnächst mal checken


----------



## koile (23. Sep. 2020)

Man kann sich Tolle sachen    
damit Bauen.  
Natürlich ohne Kirschbaum,oder auch so.


----------



## samorai (23. Sep. 2020)

Hallo @koile!
Gerd was hat das mit den Löcher auf sich?


----------



## troll20 (23. Sep. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo @koile!
> Gerd was hat das mit den Löcher auf sich?


Bestimmt damit die Getränke den richtigen Halt finden.


----------



## samorai (23. Sep. 2020)

Dachte mehr an Schalen für Dipp oder Salate. 
Schließlich sind es 3 Stück. 


troll20 schrieb:


> Bestimmt damit die Getränke den richtigen Halt finden.



Da passt eventuell ein Bier oder Bierglas, aber ein rutscht dann durch. .


----------



## troll20 (23. Sep. 2020)

Och so ein paar Kaffeebecher .....


----------



## koile (23. Sep. 2020)

Für kleine 0,33 Flaschen und 1/2l Flaschen und ein Glas,kann nicht durch rutschen, unten drunter noch ein Brett .


----------



## samorai (23. Sep. 2020)

Cool Gerd!


----------



## Alehel (24. Sep. 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte nicht gedacht dass dieses Thema mein erster Post nach langem Passivlesen ist. Jedoch eine möchte ich euch warnen, bevor Ihr  Möbel aus Palletten baut. Ich wollte das selbst und habe einen befreundeten Logistiker um ein paar nicht versiffte Palletten gebten. Er sagte dass einige Palletten chemisch behandelt werden, da ungeziefer ein Problem gerade beim Warenversand aus Asiatischen Ländern darstellt. Er hat mir daher keine Palletten gegeben. Das könne er nicht verantworten. Er sagte dass die “Holzblöcke” ein Indiz zur Chemischen Behandlung sind. Sind diese aus Pressspan, ist die Pallette wahrscheinlich vergiftet. Man kann das Ganze aber sicherlich tiefer recherchieren. Ich habs dann gelassen.
Grüße, Alex

Edit: Beim Kauf von Neupalletten kann man sich hier orientieren: https://de.serlo.org/nachhaltigkeit/anlage-permakulturlandschaft/anbauflaechen/palettenholz-nutzen


----------



## samorai (24. Sep. 2020)

Alehel schrieb:


> Warenversand aus Asiatischen Ländern darstellt.



Aber es sind EU-Paletten.


----------



## koile (24. Sep. 2020)

Deshalb auch Euro Paletten


----------



## samorai (24. Sep. 2020)

koile schrieb:


> Euro



Ich wollte nicht so aufs Geld drücken.


----------



## jolantha (25. Sep. 2020)

Alehel schrieb:


> Er sagte dass die “Holzblöcke” ein Indiz zur Chemischen Behandlung sind. Sind diese aus Pressspan, ist die Pallette wahrscheinlich vergiftet.


Hi, ich glaube, wenn Du die genormten EUR - Paletten nimmst, ist es weniger schlimm. 
https://www.transpack-krumbach.de/unternehmen/fachwissen/produkt-faq/was-ist-eine-europalette


----------

